# CPC exam - I failed....



## ivyrose (Dec 1, 2010)

I took my CPC exam & failed.......the entire test was mostly on CPT & ICD9 codes. There was hardly anything else on the exam that I studied hard for............. my score was 55% only as I had to answer about 10-15 questions by just marking any answer as time ran out. I am so upset.....


----------



## medcoder9 (Dec 1, 2010)

What did you study hard for? I am taking mine in 17 days and I am scared. The sample test I took is hard. I also ran out of time and I failed. So Im really REALLLY nervous.


----------



## ivyrose (Dec 1, 2010)

*CPC exam*

I studied terminology, anatomy, medicare, etc., and there was not that many questions about these topics. Basically everything was CPT/ICD9 codes with senarios. Time is a REAL issue and thats where I faultered....I had to anwser at least 10 or more questions just by filling in the blank.


----------



## asasands (Dec 1, 2010)

I just took my test and passed.  I would really look at the radiology and pathology questions.  Those are the only ones that I felt were difficult.  Most of the questions are coding and the few that out just guess by process of elimination.  The best thing to do is if you have questions with both CPT and ICD-9 codes eliminate the questions with the ICD-9 codes.  The test I took all man of the icd-9 codes were wrong and it was easy to eliminate without know what the CPT code was.

Good Luck


----------



## AmandaW (Dec 1, 2010)

And remember to use process of elimination next go around.  DON'T try to code...I know that sounds crazy but just look up the codes they give you and rule them out one by one and know the fundamentals of coding and you'll do good!!


----------



## ivyrose (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your inputs


----------



## drado72 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just took mine for the first time and passed with an 84.  I would definitely recommend going to the sections you feel most confident in and answer those questions first.  Make sure you review the coding guidelines in the beginning of your ICD9 book and familiarize yourself with Pathology & Laboratory.  Look to pick up on any clues to help you solve the problem, ie, POS, patient's age, if applicable.  As our proctor told us, this is a coding exam and not a billing exam so don't expect billing questions.

Remember that the right answer is in front of you, read your question carefully, look up the ICD9 codes to help you eliminate wrong answers.


----------



## kkfremane (Dec 4, 2010)

I took my exam back in June and passed the first time w/ a score of 86. Go to the sections you are most comfortable w/first and also work the shortest scenarios first then go back and work the longer scenarios. Don't fall into the trap of spending alot of time on the long scenarios.


----------



## ithomas14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Get to know your cpt book very well. Go page by page to see how the book it laid out. This will help you find codes quicker. As the others said, do the easy short questions first. Good luck on your next try.


----------



## codysmom (Mar 10, 2011)

I took my CPC exam last Saturday and received my score this morning...I failed, but got a 68.  The area I had the most difficulty with was Pathology and Laboratory, so that's the area I'm concentrating on as far as studying for the re-take.


----------



## MChappell159 (Mar 14, 2011)

I took my CPC twice I graduated with a 4.0 and still could not pass it, I am so not good when I know I am being timed the 1st time I got a 76 the 2nd I only got 68 go figure.  I am getting ready to take my exam again and I am so worried I will not pass it again, I am not even sure what to study for at this point.  I know a majority of the exam was cpt but I am not sure even were to begin at this point?  Thank you for your advice it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 16, 2011)

*you got a 76?*

Muddchop .... you write *the 1st time I got a 76* ... 70 is passing, so I'm thinking you may have made an error in reporting your score here ... OR ... AAPC made an error in telling you that you failed. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## vsmith (Mar 24, 2011)

You need to buy the exam study review book from the aapc and you will pass the test after you study this book.


----------



## Orpheus22 (Mar 25, 2011)

*It took me three times...*

I finally passed my test after 3 times. I would become familiar with the ICD-9 codes, and USE THE PROCESS OF ELIMINATION! This helped me a lot. Don't give up- when I got that big envelope (I couldn't bring myself to go on the website- I was chicken!), I was jumping up and down and acting like a mad man! You can do it!


----------



## Bphelps (Mar 25, 2011)

ivyrose said:


> I took my CPC exam & failed.......the entire test was mostly on CPT & ICD9 codes. There was hardly anything else on the exam that I studied hard for............. my score was 55% only as I had to answer about 10-15 questions by just marking any answer as time ran out. I am so upset.....



You only fail if you don't try again.  So, schedule your next exam and we all will be looking for your "I PASSED" quote.


----------



## krainko (Mar 27, 2011)

Dear Codysmom, 
Stop, take a deep breath, schedule your retake exam date, and continue to move forward. Keep your eyes on your dream not your attempt. Remember, it's not always what you study for but for the passion behind the study that helps us pass and become who and what we are striving to become. It is just a grade, and a grade does not define the student. A grade does not make the coder, it just allows an opportunity to demonstrate our coding skills. Stay focused and continue to code just as you would have you passed. Recognize your areas of strength and strengthen your areas of weakness. Good luck to you and remember, a persons true passion is all that counts when it comes to success.


----------



## krainko (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you happy as a coder?


----------



## poppet (Mar 9, 2012)

*CPC Exam*

I took the exam for the second time and I only did 2 percent better than last time. The practice exam book that came with my books didn't help me at all. I had to color in about 20 question because time was running out. the terminology questions that were on the exam were nothing close to the practice exam book.


----------



## practicalmagic (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey! Don't fret,...been there. It took me three times to pass, too, and you WILL.

First of all, I got the "Official CPC Certification Study Guide". It really helped me, and some friends who passed on the second time. Compare prices between Amazon and AAPC. This really is a great help.

What really helped me pass on my third try was actually listening to what the Proctor said:

  Look over the exam first; don't just start at page 1. You will find sections that you can 
  answer very easily, so start THERE. You make up time that way. 

That saved me. Then look over it again, and see which you can answer easily again. Don't dwell on any one scenario too long. 

Make SURE that you keep track of those horrible little circle answer things so that the question and answer line up!! Do a light little pencil scratch next to missed questions so you can keep track. Also, put your watch on the table where you can see it instead of looking up at the clock to check time.

Re-take the test soon. Don't put it off too long. You CAN DO THIS!!!! I did!

Love and Support,
Mary


----------



## jrintrieri71 (Mar 10, 2012)

im taking my exam next month i have been taking pratice test for awhile. can u get me some adivce on how u passed and what i should spend time studying. thank you


----------



## jrintrieri71 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am taking my test next month. I just wanted to find out what is important to highlight in the CPT book. Also what do i really need to study beside the looking over the coding stuff. After taking and passing the test has many people been able to find coding jobs. I have read that they want a couple years experince first. Any advise would be very helpful. thank you


----------



## t_ferg07@yahoo.com (Mar 13, 2012)

*Good luck!!*

I passed my exam the first time. My suggestion is to be very familiar with the CPT/ICD manuals and try to give yourself a time limit per question. I took a highlighter with me to help with key words in the coding portion of the exam. Be familiar with terminology and anatomy. USE YOUR ICD MANUAL!! If you are unsure of a question or feel it is taking too long to answer, circle it in your book and come back to it at the end if you have time. There may be easier questions you miss because you run out of time and some of those questions will reduce your time you spend per question because it is easier, then you can tackle to more complicated! Good luck!


----------



## patsfan3682@hotmail.com (Mar 14, 2012)

*test*

the test was not easy for sure, I did pass.  I used the practice tests and timed myself
until I got close to the time they give you to answer the questions, that definitely helped me.
Don't panic, just test, don't think about the time you have, that will stress you out more


----------



## Adienno24 (Jan 29, 2014)

I took the exam this past Saturday and felt very confident after the test, got my results this morning and got a 59%. Apparently I did horribly on Path & Lab too.  The school I went to before the test failed to mention this exam was mainly scenarios and I spent most of my time studying Medicare/ ICD/ HCPCS/ E&M codes/ and anatomy.  So this time, I'll have to focus on getting those scenarios down.


----------



## cprsaver (Jan 30, 2014)

*CPC exam*

I too failed my first attempt. I used the AAPC guideline to study from which was very helpful. I'm wondering if the program affects if one passes or fails. Mine was a tech school, 8 week course which did cover all aspects. I do have an extensive medical background which was to my advantage. I signed up for the online exercises and plan to do them soon since my retake is next month. I did a quick review of questions and answered "easier" areas first. However I ran out of time and had to fill in questions at random.


----------



## pathfinder57 (Jan 30, 2014)

I provide below all the things I did to pass the exam:
1. There's no substitute for hard work and practice. So, study hard with full concentration and 3 weeks before the Cert. Exam. keep aside all your books and practice, practice, practice.
2. The only way to practice is to purchase the question/answer modules of 150 questions from different sources (you will find many on the internet plus 3 from AAPC). I purchased a total of 7 modules. You can share the expenses with friends/study buddies.
3. In 3 weeks you should practice each module 3 times. By the third time you should get 80% and be able to complete or almost complete within 5hrs, 40mins. Read and understand the correct answers with justifications.
4. The day before the exam do absolutely nothing.....maybe get a good massage (which is what I did)
5. Make sure you have at least 6 #2 sharpened (not too sharp) pencils, good quality eraser, couple highlighters and a sharpener and a good pen for signing. Get a watch with countdown function, if you can. Begin the countdown as soon as the proctor says begin.
6. I'm assuming that all the good stuff of highlighting, tabbing etc. has been done. In the CPT book I tore out the modifier pages and stapled them to the inside front cover. This was very helpful.
7. Driving to the exam--I was 1 hour from the exam location....not good. So, I spent the previous night in a hotel near the exam location (10 min drive). Be there at least 15 mins early.
8. Breakfast--have a heavy breakfast but not too heavy.....3 eggs, toast, no hash browns or bacon, and only one normal cup of coffee. If you must, drink only a little water. Wear warm clothing.
9. Do not take any food with you and only one small bottle of water (try not to drink any water during the exam) and go to the bathroom just before the exam begins. Do not go to the bathroom during the exam. Try to train for this when you're practicing. THIS IS REALLY A BIG TIME SAVER.
10. Now for the actual exam:
(i) Do not answer the questions sequentially but look for the shortest questions first. Finish the questions which do not require coding (anatomy, terminology, general type). I found the easiest questions at the very end. I did the whole exam from back to front in the first pass. Highlight the questions you have answered and make sure you're filling the correct answer bubbles.
(ii) Operative Reports take a lot of time to read. So, first look at the question. You may not have to read the whole Report every time. Look at the choices; are there multiple ICD9/CPT codes? Sometimes, if you get the correct ICD9 codes, you do not even have to do the CPT code or the choice is only 1 out of 2.
(iii) I find E&M codes take more time and very easy to make a mistake. I left them till the end.
(iv) For other questions use the process of elimination. Rule out the obvious wrong ones. You often have to choose between 2 answers. If you can't decide, don't waste time, pick one. You have a 50% chance of being right.
(v) Don't spend too much time on any one question about 2 mins, no more in the first pass.
(vi) Some questions will have answers with modifiers. Check on the modifiers for appropriateness. This will eliminate 1 or 2 of the answers.
(vii) Follow your first instinct. It is usually the correct one.
(viii) Any answer beginning with an E code is out unless it is about E codes only.
(ix) Keep track of the time left. When you have only 15 mins left, begin selecting answers on a random basis. You have a 25% chance of being right. Do not leave any question unanswered.
That's about it. Good luck, all.


----------



## Jbornemann (Jul 12, 2014)

*Failed by 2pts*

I'm pretty bummed I took the CPC exam for first time and failed with a 68%..so close. I received 60's in most areas, 62
A/P, 40s on PA/Lab and 30000. Any tips for my next go round? I retake 8/9th.


----------



## KrystleR1985 (Jul 13, 2014)

*CPC Exam*

I'm taking the CPC exam in 41 days and counting.  Reading all these stories about failing the test is scaring me.  I would love to have some advice about passing. I just want to take it just one time and pass. Can anyone give me helpful tips, also what notes are approved to take to the exam?  I have the AAPC study guide, the practice exam booklet, my ICD-9-CM 2014 manual, HCPCS Level II, and my CPT manual. Please help.


----------



## greatbiller (Jul 13, 2014)

You are not allowed any reference materials for the exam other than a CPT manual, ICD-9 manual, and HCPCS manual.  Dictionaries, study guides, cell phones, etc. are not allowed.

The single best tip I can offer for passing the test on the first try is managing your time effectively.  Go through the test answering all of the easier questions the first time through.  The reason people run out of time is spending too much time on more difficult questions and leaving some very short easy questions unanswered.  The difficult questions are not worth any more points than the easier questions.  

Another suggestion is to really review the introduction to each chapter of the CPT manual, especially the chapters for specialties that are unfamiliar to you.  

Take water and snacks with you for the test.  Five hours and forty minutes is a long time to go without food or water.  Do watch how much fluid you drink, however.  You are allowed bathroom breaks, but that leaves less time for the test!  Get a good night's sleep before the exam and take a deep breath before starting the exam.  

Good luck!


----------



## Jbornemann (Jul 13, 2014)

greatbiller said:


> You are not allowed any reference materials for the exam other than a CPT manual, ICD-9 manual, and HCPCS manual.  Dictionaries, study guides, cell phones, etc. are not allowed.
> 
> The single best tip I can offer for passing the test on the first try is managing your time effectively.  Go through the test answering all of the easier questions the first time through.  The reason people run out of time is spending too much time on more difficult questions and leaving some very short easy questions unanswered.  The difficult questions are not worth any more points than the easier questions.
> 
> ...



I brought snacks/water and was able to manage my time I completed all questions 1-2 minutes before time was called. I was nervous to say the least going in and not knowing what to really expect. I jumped around answered all AP questions and short CPT answers first and saved the long op reports to the end. I'm currently focusing on the areas where I scored the lowest but want to in sure that's good enough. I don't want to retake with a 68% or lower, I want to pass this time. ? Any study references or tips to brush up on PA/Lab and 30000?


----------



## laauserc1 (Jul 14, 2014)

pay attention to the questions. i underlined what i thought were key to the answer. process of elimination. you MUST know your coding guidelines.  refer to them often if you second guess yourself. answer what you are comfortable with and then go back to the harder ones. i did get up from my exam and took a five minute breather and i think that really helped. i thankfully passed and was glad i listened to the advice of others when they told me to do easy ones first and go back for the others. GOOD LUCK on the retake. you can do it!!!  oh, and practice exams are the best!!!


----------

